# todays **** hunt



## nitestalker (Jan 13, 2007)

5 of a kind


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice catch of large *****.Somebody had a lot of fun.What breed of dogs,fice or curs? They are "coondogs" whatever their breeding.That used to be what I lived for,to get dark and hit the woods,and watch puppies turn into "coondogs". Eddie Buck


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Those dogs are German Jagdterriers. They are used a lot on feral hogs now due to their bigger size and ferocity. If you see one on some friend's property, stay in your truck. The dog will rip your leg up if the dog doesn't know you. They have really strong jaw for their size but their downfall is that they're more terrier than anything and do not do well on recalls. I would want one. They're also high energy as well.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I had never heard of them. I did a search and some of them are built broad chest like pitt bulls. I wonder do they open on track or mostly silent?


http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...mage_result&resnum=7&ct=image&ved=0CB0Q9QEwBg


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Can be silent, semi-silent, or open on track. It all depends on what the parents were like. Gotta ask that before you get a pup.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

mostly open & SOME are occassionally even cold nosed. not like a real cold nosed hound but colder than alot of hounds. most will be hot to medium.


----------



## nitestalker (Jan 13, 2007)

they should at least be open on site, if not open on scent.as for nose on average they have a little more than your average cur dog. They are alot of dog in a little package, and most can't handle them due to their prey drive. Mine recall very well but it's taken alot to get them there, but i couldn't call them off game in a million years. they are a versitile breed and can be used for many types of hunting from being a birddog,blood trailer, hog dog and varmit removal specialist.

ted i've seen a few that would try to eat ya, but these were socialized incorrectly, man aggressiveness is not the norm


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Them jag's are like a Tanzanian Devil on hogs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

Nitestalker,

What do you do with you *****? Do you eat them or sell their pelts or both? I knew a young man, quite some time ago, that sold pelts to whom I don't know. He even skinned out a road kill racoon once. If you sell the pelts, what caliber gun do you use?

Thanks, ----- Philbee


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

TedH71 said:


> Those dogs are German Jagdterriers. They are used a lot on feral hogs now due to their bigger size and ferocity. If you see one on some friend's property, stay in your truck. The dog will rip your leg up if the dog doesn't know you. They have really strong jaw for their size but their downfall is that they're more terrier than anything and do not do well on recalls. I would want one. They're also high energy as well.


Had a Guy that i knew try to sell me a couple.I took one look and  NO WAY!

I have enough with my Jack Russell.

big rockpile


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Rockpile, what made you decide to say no? LOL!


----------



## nitestalker (Jan 13, 2007)

Philbee said:


> Nitestalker,
> 
> What do you do with you *****? Do you eat them or sell their pelts or both? I knew a young man, quite some time ago, that sold pelts to whom I don't know. He even skinned out a road kill racoon once. If you sell the pelts, what caliber gun do you use?
> 
> Thanks, ----- Philbee


i sell thier hides. The best cailiber is .22 to the head drops them deader than a hammer

btw got 2 more this morning


----------



## nitestalker (Jan 13, 2007)

got 2 more this morning(sunday)


----------



## nitestalker (Jan 13, 2007)

four more friday nite out of a old wooden grain leg


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice job on the *****,I like the jagd's too,my buddy crossed his jagd and his patterdale,they have more prey drive than any dogs i've ever seen.I have a female rat terrier along with my hounds,i like the rats,they'll hold a pretty big **** tree squirrels flush partridge etc,but have the off switch once they get home.


----------

